# Yellow spots



## marrymirror1 (Jan 27, 2007)

I have yellow spots on my babies.  They are only on the end of the leaves. Ph is fine.  I sprayed some fuller spray on them and wondering if it burned them.  I never had that problem until after I sprayed them.  Will it keep yellowing if I never spray them again.  Not to mention the roots are growing through the bottom of the planter.  I have a dripper system so they are touching the water and getting dripped on.  What is it and what should I be doing different?


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 27, 2007)

did you spray them with the lights on? that could have caused the burn on the leaves if i am not mistaken. the drops of water will act like a magnifier causing burn to the leaves.


----------



## night501 (Jan 27, 2007)

i would think that if the folar spray caused it then if you rince the leaves thoroghly it shouldnt spread.
roots growing out of the planter sounds like its time for a transplant, remember roots hate light.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 27, 2007)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> did you spray them with the lights on? that could have caused the burn on the leaves if i am not mistaken. the drops of water will act like a magnifier causing burn to the leaves.


 
That's a popular misconception cyberquest. If it were true, imagine what plants would look like outside after a rainstorm when the sun comes back out!

The plants would be covered with tiny drops of water from the rain. The sunlight is thousands of times brighter than any inside light.

Every plant on the planet would be burned to a crisp...

It's weird how many misconceptions are still around after all these years of marijuana specific forums.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 27, 2007)

hmmm would the nutes mixed in the water have any affect with the lights?

and that was something i read somewhere, but i totally understand what you are saying.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 27, 2007)

marrymirror1 said:
			
		

> I have yellow spots on my babies. They are only on the end of the leaves. Ph is fine. I sprayed some fuller spray on them and wondering if it burned them. I never had that problem until after I sprayed them. Will it keep yellowing if I never spray them again. Not to mention the roots are growing through the bottom of the planter. I have a dripper system so they are touching the water and getting dripped on. What is it and what should I be doing different?


 
When growing, all of us run into problems such as this. If you realize that the yellow spots happened immediately after spraying with your foliar spray, then you should of course, stop using it. Common sense plays a large part of growing marijuana.

Since you were *adding* something to your plants that caused the problem, it's doubtful that it's caused by a deficiency. That leaves over feeding. Since you were adding a nutrient, then it would be safe to assume that that nutrient caused an overfeeding problem that in turn caused the yellow spots to appear.

Do you see my chain of logic? This type of analyzing can save you a lot of stress. When you have a problem, just sit down and review what you've done.

Good luck!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 27, 2007)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> hmmm would the nutes mixed in the water have any affect with the lights?
> 
> and that was something i read somewhere, but i totally understand what you are saying.


 
No, the lights have nothing to do with it. The progression of events shows that the nutrient spray caused the problem.

That would immediately lead me to think it was an overfeeding problem.

I still read lots of baloney about growing, all over the web.

I love the crap about "hot spots" in a grow room. There never was such a thing, there isn't now, and there never will be, but you can read posts in other growing forums that tell people that they have them. Hahahahahaa.


----------



## marrymirror1 (Jan 27, 2007)

They haven't gotten any worse. I think it was the spray and not the roots getting too much nuts.  I didn't spray anything on the roots. 
 I just won't spray any fuller spray ever again.  If it were an overfeeding problem, it would be worse now by now.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 27, 2007)

marrymirror1 said:
			
		

> They haven't gotten any worse. I think it was the spray and not the roots getting too much nuts. I didn't spray anything on the roots.
> I just won't spray any fuller spray ever again. If it were an overfeeding problem, it would be worse now by now.


 
When you use a foliar spray, you *are* feeding the plant. The plant absorbs the nutrients in the foliar spray almost immediately. Since you fed the plant through the leaf, the amount of nutrients the plant was getting was increased. That increase is what burnt the leaves. The nutrients added through feeding with a foliar spray are fast acting and fast to dissipate. That's why it stopped when you stopped feeding the plant with the foliar spray.


----------



## marrymirror1 (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't think I'm being clear with this.  Nevermind though.  I appreciate the information and help.  So far, I think I'm on the right track.  
Thank you very much for all the help.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 27, 2007)

your on the right track marry, stoney is saying if you noticed it after you sprayed them, then dont spray them anymore, i think you caught that part of what he was saying  

when you spray water with nutrients on the plants, its feeding them just as you would putting it in the water you use to water the roots, only with follar feeding (using spray bottle with nutes) it affects the plants much faster cause its going straight on the leaves and isnt having to be carried thru the roots up the stem and then to the leaves, they see instant results from follar feeding.


----------



## marrymirror1 (Jan 27, 2007)

I checked the plants again and it had gotten worse.  I read the TDS and it read 22.  What the h*ll does 22 mean?


----------

